# Meet Our Puppies!!!!!



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

_*Here are some picture's of the puppies we have left and 1 that we are holding back as well as 1 that went to his new home. Enjoy *_

*This is Dar, he is a very nice boy.*

























_*This is Diva. We are holding her back*_.

















_*This is Drake, he's Awesome.*_

























*This is Duke (A.K.A.) Broly. He was picked up by his new owners that live in Maryland. They are Loving him!!!*









*This is Destiny, she is an Amazing girl.*

























*And here is Destiny with her mother Anka.*


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Adorable puppies, Diva is too cute!

How old are they now?


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow, they are beautiful and they seem very energetic! I love the coloring of your dogs.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

ohhh..I like Drake! How old are they? They are BIG puppies! :wub:


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Beautiful!! Really that is a nice litter.....WOW! I would have to leave with Diva! She is a real head turner.


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks  They are 13 weeks old now. They are all very nice and ALL energetic!!! They can be goofballs too, lol!!!


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Jax08 said:


> ohhh..I like Drake! How old are they? They are BIG puppies! :wub:


Me too! Anka is just gorgeous!

Boy right, Michelle?! oke:


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

Anka is my baby girl, thanks for the compliment on her!!!! She is out of SchH3 V Puck v Grafental. Diva is staying here  I Love the color's our dogs produce too!!!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

gsdraven said:


> Me too! Anka is just gorgeous!
> 
> Boy right, Michelle?! oke:


yeah...but I CAN'T right now!!! :help:


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

I read your about me and I loved how you started out as a backyard breeder but immediately transformed yourself to a pretty reputable breeder. You make a big deal of OFA, and I really like that.

I do have one question that might be a bit sensitive---you state that you have done shuzthund with your dogs and that you love it. So why don't your dogs have any titles? Perhaps you haven't put them on the website yet, but if you really want to get a wider span of buyers, I would say start titling the dogs. Titles make them special/different. There are a million beautiful german shepherds out there that are untitled with titled parents and grandparents that are bred all the time. If you actually title your own dogs, that will really stand out as opposed to the fact that your dogs ancestors were titled.

Take my advice or leave it. Your dogs are beautiful  I hope you don't see the above as negative, just constructive criticism.


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

OMG- I LOVE Diva's coloring and Anka's..... I dont' blame you for keeping Diva (love the name btw- its my cats name- lol)


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

Boy oh boy, did I do something to offend you, or are you just wanting to bash someone today?? For your information, I did NOT start off as a BYB. Every breeder whether they want to admit it or not has had an Oops breeding and I'm 1 of them that will admit it. I did do schutzhund for 12 years, not necessarily for Titles, but to do it for fun. I have titled a few dogs (Long Passed) but I got out of it for reasons and have been out of it for 6 years now. I know what my dogs produce and YOU are More than welcome to come and test our stud dog Zavien b/c he has been trained in schutzhund, just not titled. Titles are not the world of all worlds either. If you look on our Gallery page you will see our puppies being trained in Schutzhund ect, and YES with parents that have NO titles. You can get a pup from the pet store and it could title in schutzhund, I've seen it.
OH, and if you wanted to give me some advice, then next time PLEASE do it through PM or use your wording a bit better.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Gorgeous little bears


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks for the wonderful compliment Wendy and Nancy


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL!!! Just BEAUTIFUL! Congrats!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Gorgeous dogs! :wub:


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Very nice puppies, love their stout little bodies.


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

Congrats- they are awesome looking puppies! Duke (Broly) looks sweet :wub:


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

Great looking pups :wub:


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

Beautiful pups Kelly! Parents are gorgeous as well. =)


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks sooo much for the nice comments guys  I can't believe Duke's owners drove 13 hours 1 way to pick him up. Show's how committed they are going to be. They own a petstore so he will be the mascot of their store now, LOL!!!! We should be able to get new picture's on our site this weekend


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Kelly, Congrats & well done on another nice litter. :wub: That solid black female..... :wub: They are all gorgeous little lookin bear cubs with the dam of my choice....


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Beautiful puppies...and mom too!


----------



## ILOVEGSD (Oct 22, 2011)

boeselager said:


> _*Here are some picture's of the puppies we have left and 1 that we are holding back as well as 1 that went to his new home. Enjoy *_
> 
> *This is Dar, he is a very nice boy.*
> 
> ...


Destiny is sooo cute!!


----------



## ILOVEGSD (Oct 22, 2011)

boeselager said:


> Thanks sooo much for the nice comments guys  I can't believe Duke's owners drove 13 hours 1 way to pick him up. Show's how committed they are going to be. They own a petstore so he will be the mascot of their store now, LOL!!!! We should be able to get new picture's on our site this weekend


Thank you for testing for DM!!!!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

OMG I am in love with Dar and Destiny! They are adorable!!! feel free to send Dar my way!!! lol. man they are cute! LOVE their coloring too. And Diva... she is gonna be a LOOKER!! such gorgeous puppies!


----------



## sddeadeye (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh wow. I already had puppy fever, but these pictures just made it worse. Gorgeous pups!


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

sddeadeye said:


> Oh wow. I already had puppy fever, but these pictures just made it worse. Gorgeous pups!


Ditto!


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks again for the awesome comments everyone  Destiny is a very smart girl and gorgeous too!!! She's my special girl!!!! and Dar can be such a clown, hehe!!!! Trying to put up new picture's on our website right now. Dar and Destiny were crazy for the rag yesterday but couldn't fit all those picture's on the site, lol!!!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

had to come back and look at the cute puppies!!! my day just got better. They are so adorable!


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

Awww, Thank You very much..


----------

